# changing bulbs in coralife double t5



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi, I have a coralife double t5 24" (14W each) in my 15g tank

is it possible to replace bulbs with stronger ones or would I need to purchase a whole new fixture?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You need a new fixture. Consider upgrading to a T5HO fixture if you want a similar profile to the fixture.

You can also however just add another normal output T5 fixture to add more light too.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Or you can go higher k rating. 8800k or 10,000k bulbs Some people mix the 6700k with 10,000k. On my 3ft coralife I have a 8800k bulb waiting to go in.


----------

